# Rep. McKinney Beats Indictment In Capitol Slap



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WASHINGTON -- *A grand jury declined to indict Rep. Cynthia McKinney on Friday in connection with a confrontation in which she admitted hitting a police officer who tried to stop her from entering a House office building.

The grand jury had been considering the case since shortly after the March 29 incident, which has led to much discussion on Capitol Hill about race and the conduct of lawmakers and the officers who protect them.

"We respect the decision of the grand jury in this difficult matter," said U.S. Attorney Kenneth Wainstein.

McKinney did not immediately comment.

Wainstein's statement, released late Friday, also included support for the officer involved, Paul McKenna, and the Capitol Police. He said, "This is a tremendously difficult job, and it is one that Officer McKenna and his colleagues perform with the utmost professionalism and dignity."

With that, Wainstein closed a case that has simmered with racial and political tension.

The encounter began when McKinney tried to enter a House office building without walking through a metal detector or wearing the lapel pin that identifies members of Congress.

McKenna did not recognize her as a member of Congress and asked her three times to stop. When she ignored him, he tried to stop her. McKinney then hit him.

McKinney described the encounter as "racial profiling," insisting she had been assaulted and had done nothing wrong.

McKinney is black. McKenna is white.

She received little public support for that stance, even within the Congressional Black Caucus.

Wainstein, meanwhile, referred the matter to a federal grand jury, which then subpoenaed several House aides thought to have witnessed the encounter. McKenna, too, testified.

Members of the CBC privately urged McKinney to put the matter behind her. The next morning, she appeared on the House floor to apologize.

"I am sorry that this misunderstanding happened at all, and I regret its escalation, and I apologize," McKinney, D-Ga., said April 6. "There should not have been any physical contact in this incident."

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed_​


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

This is why the Capital cop should have arrested her on the spot. One can beat the charge, but not the ride!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope Officer McKenna enjoys guarding an empty room on the midnight shift.


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

PBC FL Cop said:


> This is why the Capital cop should have arrested her on the spot. One can beat the charge, but not the ride!!


They could not have arrested her. She was immune from arrest as she was on her way to a vote.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I bet if some white guy walked up to her and slapped her in the chest she would have wanted the guy killed.

So what does this say, In DC anyone can slap a cop now?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

id1811xecj said:


> They could not have arrested her. She was immune from arrest as she was on her way to a vote.


Is that a fact??


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police labor officials call for House review of McKinney's actions*

The Associated Press

*WASHINGTON*- Police labor officials, angry over a federal grand jury's refusal to indict Rep. Cynthia McKinney for assaulting a police officer, said Monday said they want the House ethics committee to review her conduct.

And they said the grand jury's decision last week sent the message that "it's okay to hit a police officer."
"We hope that members of Congress will review her actions in light of their rules within their own ethics committee," Andrew Maybo, chairman of the U.S. Capitol Police Labor Committee, told reporters Monday at a news conference in Washington.

Maybo said the Fraternal Order of Police would send a letter later this week to the ethics committee suggesting that McKinney's behavior violated an item in the chamber's ethics manual that calls for members to "conduct [themselves] at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives."

Such a letter would not trigger an inquiry unless a member of the House authors it, or the chairman and ranking Democrat move to review the matter.

McKinney, a Georgia Democrat, has not disputed accounts that she hit Capitol Police Officer Paul McKenna May 29 when he tried to stop her from entering a House office building unrecognized. McKenna did not arrest McKinney at the scene.

"Congresswoman McKinney's assault on Officer McKenna was not only unprofessional for her position as a member of Congress, but we believe it puts out the wrong message across America, that it's okay to strike a police officer," Maybo said.

"It's not OK to strike a police officer, regardless of who you are," he added.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Is that a fact??


US Constitution
Article 1

Section 6. The Senators and Representatives shall receive a compensation for their services, to be ascertained by law, and paid out of the treasury of the United States. They shall in all cases, except treason, felony and breach of the peace, be privileged from arrest during their attendance at the session of their respective Houses, and in going to and returning from the same; and for any speech or debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other place.

I stand corrected. Assault on a federal officer is a felony under Title 18, United States Code, Section 111. She could have been arrested. They all think they are immune all the time.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Union Demands Reassignment Of McKinney Prosecutor*

*Story by wsbtv.com*

The nations largest police union is blasting the prosecutor who handled the Cynthia McKinney case. Friday, the U.S. Attorney for Washington, DC announced the congresswoman will not be indicted. Now the Fraternal Order of Police wants that U.S. attorney reassigned.

Ms. McKinney was accused of punching a Capitol police officer, who stopped her at a security checkpoint. Today, the Fraternal Order of Police, which represents nearly a half million police officers, says the U.S. attorney who handled the case gave Ms. McKinney special treatment.

Now, theyve sent a letter to senators to move the prosecutor out of his position.

Cynthia McKinney returns to Washington this week without a legal cloud hanging over her  for the first time since was accused of punching a Capitol police officer.

Three days after the announcement that Ms. McKinney wont be prosecuted, the nations largest police union arrived in Washington calling for the reassignment of U.S. Attorney Kenneth Wainstein, the lead prosecutor, saying he mishandled Ms. McKinneys case.

No matter what your status or occupation, everyone must obey the law, says Lou Cannon with National Fraternal Order of Police.

The union says prosecutors gave Ms. McKinney special treatment and that he didnt swiftly or aggressively present her case to the grand jury.

The prosecutor issued a written statement, saying the ultimate decision was made by the grand jury and that he respects the grand jurys choice not to indict.

Also in a written statement, the congresswoman says shes relieved to have the issue behind her.

The chairman of the union is again asking Ms. McKinney to apologize publicly to the officer.

Congresswoman McKinneys assault on Officer McKenna of the Capitol Police Department was not only unprofessional for her position as a member of Congress, but we believe it puts the wrong message out to America that its okay to hit a police officer  and its not, says Andy Maybo with the Capitol Police.

The officer himself, Paul McKenna, is prohibited by Capitol Police from speaking publicly. The union says it is possible the officer will file a civil suit against Ms. McKinney. But the union adds it will now, put this incident behind them. Something Ms. McKinney says she will do now as well.

Copyright 2006 by . All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

Typical D.C. b*llsh*t. Something tells me though, someone like her will be a victim of her own karma. She will be under a microscope from now on. Just too bad these people didn't have the principles to do the right thing and indict her. Bitch!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Is that a fact??


*Article 1, section 6 of the US Constitution*

They shall in all Cases, except Treason, Felony and Breach of the Peace, be privileged from Arrest during their Attendance at the Session of their respective Houses, and in going to and returning from the same; and for any Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

firefighter39 said:


> *Article 1, section 6 of the US Constitution*
> 
> They shall in all Cases, except Treason, Felony and Breach of the Peace, be privileged from Arrest during their Attendance at the Session of their respective Houses, and in going to and returning from the same; and for any Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place.


If slapping a uniformed police officer at a crowded metal detector checkpoint doesn't qualify as a breach of the peace, then nothing does.


----------

